# every other day



## Eugin

¡Hola, amigos! 
Estoy traduciendo un prospecto de un medicamento, y no logro encontrar traducción a "every other day" dentro de esta oración: 

"If additional dose reduction is required, XXX may be reduced to a single 400 mg dose _every other day_". 
Mi intento: 
"Si se necesitara una reducción de la dosis adicional, sorafenib se puede reducir a una dosis única de 400 mg *día por medio*". 

¿Se puede traducir "every other day" _como día por medio_?

¡Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Zokie

Días alternos, es decir un día sí y otro no.


----------



## salarmenmx

La frase acostumbrada en México es "cada tercer día".


----------



## Conejillo

Every other day is another way of saying "on alternate days".

In other words, Monday they take the medication, Tuesday they don't, Wednesday they take it, Thursday they don't - etc. , etc.


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchas gracias a los tres!!
Entonces, ¿estaría correcta mi versión: "_día de por medio_"?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Conejillo

salarmenmx said:


> La frase acostumbrada en México es "cada tercer día"


 
¿Es verdad? 
Pero no están los dos días entre cada dosis.


----------



## Zokie

No me convence mucho lo del día de por medio, me suena muy raro. Yo diría tomar la medicina en días alternos...


----------



## pejeman

Conejillo said:


> ¿Es verdad?
> Pero no estan dos días entre cada dosis.


 
Bueno, insistimos: así se dice en México. Y es que cuando te la tomas es el primer día, cuando no te la tomas es el segundo y cuando te la vuelves a tomar es el tercero. Es como el domingo de Pascua: El viernes es el primero, sábado el segundo y domingo el tercero. Al tercer día...

Saludos.


----------



## Eugin

pejeman said:


> Bueno, insistimos: así se dice en México. Y es que cuando te la tomas es el primer día, cuando no te la tomas es el segundo y cuando te la vuelves a tomar es el tercero. Es como el domingo de Pascua: El viernes es el primero, sábado el segundo y domingo el tercero. Al tercer día...
> 
> Saludos.


¡Muy buena explicación, peje! 

Gracias.


----------



## Conejillo

¡Qué interesante!

Muchas gracias.

These are the differences that make learning a new language interesting.

As you probably know, doing something "every third day" would not be the same as doing something "every other day" in English.


----------



## pejeman

Eugin said:


> ¡Muy buena explicación, peje!
> 
> Gracias.


 
Gracias, Eugin. Se me ha ocurrido el uso de otra figura: si los días en que te la tomas estuvieran en una línea y los días en que no en otra, paralela a la primera, entonces podríamos decir: Tomársela a tresbolillo.

Saludos.


----------



## Seba W.

“Every other day” en Argentina, o en Buenos Aires al menos, es “día por medio”.


"Take the medice every other day": "Tómela día por medio".


----------



## Conejillo

He decidido que quiero trabaje en México y cobre una tercera parte de mi salario cada tercer día.


----------



## Reptil

Hello,

Is there a standard way in Spanish to express "every other day?"

I have seen "cada dos días" but this sounds contrived.

I have heard "cada tercer día" more often for sits. Describing "every other day" but that seems counter-intuitive.

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## aurilla

"En días alternos".


----------



## Big Lar

He escuchado, "cada otro día".  A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## Fernita

Estoy de acuerdo con Eugin en cuanto a que en algunos países como Argentina, es "día por medio".
Al ser día por medio, se toma el primer día, el segundo no se toma y luego se toma nuevamente el tercer día.

No conocía las opciones como "días alternos" y las demás.
Por eso creo que es fundamental, Eugin, saber para qué país es la traducción.

Un beso enorme "día por medio".


----------



## Fernita

Big Lar said:


> He escuchado, "cada otro dia". A ver que dicen los demas.


Lamento no coincidir contigo con esta alternativa. Creo que se trata de una traducción literal que, al menos en español, suena muy muy poco natural y casi incomprensible.
Cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En Perú decimos simplemente "_un día sí, uno no_".


----------



## sandzilg

Esto me ha salido muchas veces en mi trabajo, donde convivimos cubanos, mexicanos, peruanos, colombianos, españoles, etc... No había opinión oficial. Al final, nos decidimos por: dos veces por semana, tres veces por semana, ...en fin, las veces por semana que quepan con los días medios, alternos, o los que sean.


----------



## Fernita

sandzilg said:


> Esto me ha salido muchas veces en mi trabajo, donde convivimos cubanos, mexicanos, peruanos, colombianos, españoles, etc... No había opinión oficial. Al final, nos decidimos por: *dos veces en semana, tres veces en semana,* ..... en fin, las veces en semana que quepan con los días medios, alternos, o los que sean.


 
No coincido con esta opción que ademá sería "por semana".

Me parecen bien:
días alternos, día por medio, un día sí y un día no (como dijo fsabroso).

Todo depende del país para el que sea la traducción y de los modismos propios de cada uno.

Lo importante es que quede claro que la toma del medicamento es contínua en días alternos. No depende de la semana porque las semanas tienen siete días. Si el paciente toma el remedio 3 veces por semana, lo tomará el lunes, miércoles y viernes. ¿Y qué pasa durante el fin de semana? ¿No lo toma durante 48 hs????

Eugin, good luck!


----------



## sandzilg

¡Hola Fernita!
De acuerdo con ser más específico ("días alternos", por ejemplo, que es lo que yo digo, de España, pero tan convencida estaba yo de eso como mis compañeros de otra expresión distinta), pero la razón por la que llegamos a la conclusión en mi trabajo de decir "X veces a la semana" es porque, si era más de dos días, en días alternos, estás implicando que pasa una semana. Por lo tanto, y para evitar confusión (ya has visto cuántas combinaciones hay) nos pareció lo más lógico.
Ahora, si sólo tienes que tomar la medicina dos veces en días alternos, no pasa más de una semana. En cuyo caso, estoy de acuerdo en decir otra cosa.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Fernita

sandzilg said:


> ¡Hola Fernita!
> De acuerdo con ser más específico ("días alternos", por ejemplo, que es lo que yo digo, de España, pero tan convencida estaba yo de eso como mis compañeros de otra expresión distinta), pero la razón por la que llegamos a la conclusión en mi trabajo de decir "X veces a la semana" es porque, si era más de dos días, en días alternos, estás implicando que pasa una semana. Por lo tanto, y para evitar confusión (ya has visto cuántas combinaciones hay) nos pareció lo más lógico.
> Ahora, si sólo tienes que tomar la medicina dos veces en días alternos, no pasa más de una semana. En cuyo caso, estoy de acuerdo en decir otra cosa.
> ¡Saludos!


 
De acuerdo. Sólo Eugin sabe bien de qué se trata y creo que entre todos le hemos dado una mano. Eso es lo importante.
Cariños desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## guanaxhuato

un día sí y el otro no.


----------



## amydafig

Saludos,

Si la idea es hacer que *todos* entiendan lo que significa "every other day" sin que importe de que país vienen, entonces estoy de acuerdo con _Fsabroso_ con *"un día si, un día no"* que es lo mas sencillo y preciso.  Si alguien te dice que te tome un medicamento un día sí y un día no, no creo que cabe duda.

Sometimes the K.I.S.S. rule is best: *k*eep *i*t *s*imple *s*weetie!


----------



## maestrodenada

A mí (de España) la expresión "una dosis única de 400 mg día por medio" no me parece muy acertada.

En primer lugar, una dosis ÚNICA, implica que todo el medicamento se suministra en una única - valga la redundancia- toma.

La expresión "día por medio" me parece sintácticamente incorrecta (perdonen los argentinos)... No conozco, al menos por estos lares, una locución adverbial que comience con un sintagma nominal, suelen ir precedidos por preposiciones, verbos... por aquí sería más correcto una expresión tal que: "dosis de 400 mg dejando (descansando) un día por medio entre tomas"

La RAE acepta como locuciones adverbiales con idéntico significado:


cada tercer día...
un día sí y otro no
en días alternos.
Sin embargo, me decanto por la expresión "una dosis de 400 mg cada dos días", por ser un lenguaje más técnico, más propio de una receta médica.


----------



## T-ching

Hola todos, mi consejo para Eugin sería que tengas en cuenta a tu 'intended audience', o sea, que si estás traduciendo un prospecto para Argentina, es importante que los pacientes de este país entiendan cuándo tomar el remedio!!!! Voto por *día por medio.*


----------



## X-Trime

*I work every other day

INTENTO:
Trabajo un día por medio*


----------



## Idiomático

Otras posibilidades:

Trabajo un día sí y otro no.
Trabajo cada dos días.
Trabajo en días alternos.


----------



## gengo

In other countries, I think it would be trabajo un día sí, otro no.


----------



## X-Trime

But "Día por medio" is correct or not?
Does it mean the same as the other examples given above?


----------



## gengo

X-Trime said:


> But "Día por medio" is correct or not?
> Does it mean the same as the other examples given above?



Yes, I believe so.  The WR dictionary says it is used in the cono sur.

The English means, for example, that I work on the 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, etc., days of the month.


----------



## Idiomático

X-Trime said:


> But "Día por medio" is correct or not?
> Does it mean the same as the other examples given above?


 
Día por medio is correct, especially in the Southern Cone.


----------



## X-Trime

Thank you so much!


----------



## dennis5pia

traducido en una sola palabra seria *"interdiario"*.

Asi decimos en Republica Dominicana, cuando nos referimos a Un dia si, un dia no.

y a mi entender seria mas conveniente para la traduccion:


"If additional dose reduction is required, XXX may be reduced to a single 400 mg dose *every other day*". 

"Si se necesitara una reducción de la dosis adicional, XXX se puede reducir a una dosis única de 400 mg *interdiario*".


----------



## tonin1010

Antes de que vayan a matar a un cristiano,de cualquier nacionalidad,es :

"CADA 48 HORAS".

O sea si tomas una dosis a las 8am.,la que te toca 24 horas despues(a las 8am.
del dia siguiente)esa no te la tomas, de manera que la siguiente dosis te toca 
otras 24 horas despues,a las 8am.del tercer dia o sea a las 48 HORAS de tomarte
la primera.

Se me descompuso mi language bar,asi que no puse acentos.


----------



## Gringinho

Entonces como sera la frase, "_every other monday_"?

Lunes por medio?  Cada dos lunes? lunes alternados?


----------



## gengo

un lunes sí, otro no


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá también usamos la expresión "uno que otro (día, momento, etc)" pero eso no significa que todos la conozcan.
Yo voto por las más comúnes:



> Trabajo un día sí y otro no.
> Trabajo cada dos días.
> Trabajo en días alternos.


 
Saludos,


----------



## Roquina

Se puede decir un día sí y el otro no  
También se puede decir "tomar interdiario"

Saludos


----------



## raulalgri

Eugin said:


> ¡Hola amigos!
> Estoy traduciendo un prospecto de un medicamento, y no logro encontrar traducción a "every other day" dentro de esta oración:
> 
> "If additional dose reduction is required, XXX may be reduced to a single 400 mg dose _every other day_".
> Mi intento:
> "Si se necesitara una reducción de la dosis adicional, sorafenib se puede reducir a una dosis única de 400 mg *día por medio*".
> 
> ¿Se puede traducir "every other day" _como día por medio_?
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!!



En el Perú diríamos una de las siguientes:

"Si se necesitara una reducción adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *cada dos días*", como menciona _maestrodenada_.

"Si se necesitara una reducción adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *interdiaria*/*interdiario*", como mencionan _dennis5pia _y _Roquina_.

"Si se necesitara una reducción adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *dejando un día*".

 "Si se necesitara una reducción  adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *un día sí, un día no*", como lo expresan _fsabroso_, _guanaxhuato_, _gengo_, _Roquina _y, más coincidentemente, _amydafig_.

"Si se necesitara una reducción  adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *cada 48 horas*", como menciona _tonin1010_.

También podríamos decir:

"Si se necesitara una reducción  adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *en días alternos*". 

Y, por lo que acabo de aprender:

"Si se necesitara una reducción  adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *cada tercer día*", si la traducción fuera para un público mexicano.

"Si se necesitara una reducción  adicional de la dosis, XXX se puede reducir a una sola dosis de 400 mg *día por medio*", si la traducción fuera para un público argentino.

------------



maestrodenada said:


> A mí (de España) la expresión "una dosis única de 400 mg día por medio" no me parece muy acertada.
> 
> En primer lugar, una dosis ÚNICA, implica que todo el medicamento se suministra en una única - valga la redundancia- toma.
> 
> La expresión "día por medio" me parece sintácticamente incorrecta (perdonen los argentinos)... No conozco, al menos por estos lares, una locución adverbial que comience con un sintagma nominal, suelen ir precedidos por preposiciones, verbos... por aquí sería más correcto una expresión tal que: "dosis de 400 mg dejando (descansando) un día por medio entre tomas"



Pero, por lo visto, en Argentina usan la expresión "día por medio" sin necesidad de un conector como los que mencionas y así lo entienden.


------------



Mirlo said:


> En Panamá también usamos la expresión "uno que otro (día, momento, etc)" pero eso no significa que todos la conozcan.



"Uno que otro día" más bien significa "sólo algunos días, de vez en cuando", al menos en el Perú.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## melasa

When I am interpreting medical Spanish, I just use un día sí, y un día no as the most universal simple less confusing way for all Spanish-speakers.
OR, un día sí, un día no. You can add y otro no, too, as preferred.

Día por medio--correct! But not every Spanish-speaker uses this and can get confused and take the medicine wrong.

Cada tercer día--correct! But is seems more common in Mexico; that is what my mom uses (D.F.) Unfortunately, even if one is from Mexico and they are not too educated, they might think every three days.

Cada otro día--too literal to English--doesn't exist in the Spanish-speaking world to my knowledge.

Solution if you want a universal easy to understand by any country and level of education:
Un día sí, un día no

I wish every country used día por medio because that is a good one, cada tercer día too, but every country and person has different logic, and you don't want a patient to get confused in a critical situation.
Un día si, y el otro no


----------



## Roquina

Querida Melasa,
Muchas gracias por tu explicación detallada.

Para la traducción que estaba haciendo utilice "un día si y otro no" que  que se entiende con claridad en todos los países de habla hispana.

Un abrazo,
Roquina


----------



## Mirlo

> Quote:raulalgri
> Member
> 
> Originally Posted by Mirlo
> En Panamá también usamos la expresión "uno que otro (día, momento, etc)" pero eso no significa que todos la conozcan.
> "Uno que otro día" más bien significa "sólo algunos días, de vez en cuando", al menos en el Perú.



Tienes razon, se me había olvidado eso... tantos años sin hablar español todos los días...


----------



## dennis5pia

Gringinho said:


> Entonces como sera la frase, "_every other monday_"?
> 
> Lunes por medio?  Cada dos lunes? lunes alternados?



 Bueno. Las 3 estarían bien, pero me inclino más por “Cada dos lunes”. Es la que suena mejor al oído para mí. También “Un lunes si, otro no”. 



En español hay una infinidad de formas de expresar esa idea. Pero definitivamente en inglés suena mejor.


----------



## anirak_girl

Hola! En Perú decimos: "dejando un día". 
 Por ejemplo: I go to the gym every other day = Voy al gimnasio dejando un día.


----------



## monimani

Un día sí, otro no y así sucesivamente.


----------



## nangueyra

Eugin said:


> ¡Hola amigos!
> Estoy traduciendo un prospecto de un medicamento, y no logro encontrar traducción a "every other day" dentro de esta oración:
> 
> "If additional dose reduction is required, XXX may be reduced to a single 400 mg dose _every other day_".
> Mi intento:
> "Si se necesitara una reducción de la dosis adicional, sorafenib se puede reducir a una dosis única de 400 mg *día por medio*".
> 
> ¿Se puede traducir "every other day" _como día por medio_?
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!!



No es una reducción de la dosis adicional (lo que sería casi un contrasentido) sino una reducción adicional de la dosis (es decir que ya ha habido una reducción previa)

Soy médico y en Argentina se usa sin problemas lo de "día por medio", es decir un día sí y un día no.


----------



## monimani

Completamente de acuerdo con que se dice "día por medio” en Argentina. Soy argentina pero hace más de 20 años que vivo en California y hago traducciones principalmente para un público mexicano y ellos no usan esta frase para nada. La manera en que he podido explicarlo fue diciendo: “un día sí, un día no y así sucesivamente”.


----------



## flljob

También se dice "cada tercer día", aunque ya se usa poco.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En *Costa Rica*: 'de día por medio'.

Otra opción: cada dos días.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Qué curioso que cuando a días se refiere haya tantas formas de expresarlo. En un prospecto me esperaría encontrar con "uno cada equis tiempo", uno cada seis horas, uno por día, uno cada dos días. En este último caso, uno día por medio también es natural para nosotros.


----------



## luizyto

Eugin said:


> ¡Hola amigos!
> Estoy traduciendo un prospecto de un medicamento, y no logro encontrar traducción a "every other day" dentro de esta oración:
> 
> "If additional dose reduction is required, XXX may be reduced to a single 400 mg dose _every other day_".
> Mi intento:
> "Si se necesitara una reducción de la dosis adicional, sorafenib se puede reducir a una dosis única de 400 mg *día por medio*".
> 
> ¿Se puede traducir "every other day" _como día por medio_?
> 
> ¡Gracias a todos!!



Hola Eugene, yo como argentino también uso la frase "día por medio" pero en este contexto y debido a que es un publico de habla hispana en general, creo que lo correcto seria como te dijeron anteriormente, "un día si, y el otro no" ya que de esa forma yo siendo argentino lo entiendo y las demás personas de habla hispana también!

Saludos!


----------



## deap27m

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Perú decimos simplemente "_un día si uno no_"



Pues yo diría "dejando un día". Aunque suena coloquial, me parece más preciso.
PD: Soy de Lima, Perú.


----------

